# Inexperienced Coder Employability - 1 vs. 2 Certifications



## Rentz07 (Jul 17, 2014)

I've posted this on my school?s graduate forum but didn't get any response so I hope I'll get some response here .

I'd appreciate to get feedback from Coding graduates/CPC-As on whether they were more successful in getting employed by taking 2 certifications instead of just one (having both the CCA & CPC-A exams instead of just CPC-A)? I already got my CPC-A & had applied to numerous positions and I'm wondering if getting the CCA will boosts my chances of being considered for an entry-level coding job in outpatient/inpatient settings? I'm torn between taking CCA & AAPC's Practicode, as both entails costs, I need to choose only 1 for now. If I can afford I would certainly take both. Thanks for reading & hope I'll hear from my fellow graduates.


----------



## cordelia (Jul 18, 2014)

In my experience, additional credentials do not make up for the lack of experience. 

As far as the practicode, I would call employers in your area and ask them directly if they count it as experience. 

Also, have you looked for entry level HIM non coding jobs? Something to get your foot in the door, gain experience and move up?


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## Rentz07 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for responding Cordelia. I appreciate it. Yes - I've sent applications to entry-level coding related jobs too eg. Charge Entry/Data Entry, Billing, HIM Capture, HIM Clerk, Medical Records Scanner/Clerk, Pt. Access Specialist, etc.


----------



## jennylynh (Jul 21, 2014)

I have heard that the CCA credential is not all that great.  And what I mean by that is most employers (especially in hospitals) are going to look for the RHIT and CCS credentials, some for CPC.  I have not seen many job postings in the last couple of years (maybe a handful out of thousands) that even listed the CCA as being a potential credential.  

I do know that you can't take the CCS right now as AHIMA is investigating a security breech.  But they said it should be available again by this year.


----------



## jyotirvora (Jul 21, 2014)

I have two certifications too CPC-A & CPMA. Doesn't help much though. have had couple of Interviews. Thankful for the Interviews at least.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Jul 21, 2014)

*inexperience*

Funny.  We are looking for a coder but cannot even find an inexperienced one who needs a job in our area.  (Roanoke, VA)


----------



## Rentz07 (Jul 21, 2014)

*Location*

That's interesting Ms. Kelly A Mcfadyen & supports my assumption that location is key to finding coding jobs. I live here around Austin area where the field is so competitive & saturated w/ coders. When I took the exam last May there were 50 of us & there are 50 more due for certification this August. I was hoping I'll get a job before the competition increases further but I guess I'll miss my goal.  

If only I have no one to think about except myself, I?d be willing to move Virginia if I can get a job there. 

------------------
Rosana Entz
CPC-A
Round Rock, TX


----------



## lmlmtva (Jul 23, 2014)

Kelly,

I sent you a private message.

Lisa Bowman, CPC-A


----------



## jyotirvora (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi! Ms. Kelly
    I have sent you Private Message too.


----------



## aeades01 (Jul 24, 2014)

Oh how I wish I lived in the Roanoke, VA area right now!! I would love this opportunity but I am in NC and can't find anything around here without experience! Nobody willing to give a newbie a chance


----------

